# Do women stare at ugly men?



## potatobeater (Aug 9, 2013)

I get stared at a lot by men and women, mostly women though. It's very uncomfortable.

In public, I would catch women staring for like more than 5 seconds. Sometimes it would be a group of women smiling and giggling among themselves while staring at me. Most of the time it would be just a lone woman staring at me. I just brush it off and think that maybe it was a blank stare and they were out of their minds and just happens to be coincidentally looking at me.

Today was a bit different though. I saw a girl staring at me in a weird way for quite a long time. I can't tell if it's a look of disgust or if it's an awkward smile at me. 

What's going on in their minds? Do they find me attractive or are they fascinated by how ugly I am? I get stared at a lot when I am in another country, but it's understandable since I'm a tourist. But this happens way too often when I am in my homeland.

From what I know, women do not stare at men that long. They would take a peek, and that's it. If they stare at you longer, chances are they found a flaw in you and are analysing everything else.

If I'm out with my best friend, who is way much more attractive than I, women still stare at me. It's like the way babies stare at you like you just murdered santa claus?


This is making me uncomfortable.

Is there anyone experiencing the same problem? How do you cope with it?


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Women never looked at me. Maybe you are attractive.


----------



## primalrose (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, I can't speak for all females but I know if I see a cute guy sometimes stare a little too long and I get a little scared if he catches me lol.


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

wear a mask Lol jk


----------



## lostfromreality731 (Jan 3, 2013)

If I was you i'd probably end up snapping at them telling them to take a picture it will last forever or something. 

Some stupid moronic girls might stare but if every woman is staring its a bit odd, unless you are a hunchback or something why would everyone stare. Society is ignorant. I wear a beard so some people probably stare at me, I just listen to heavy metal loud and stick my mental two fingers up at everyone


----------



## Magnus (Jul 1, 2012)

Maybe you look like someone famous?


----------



## potatobeater (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm not saying every woman stares at me, maybe like 6 or more people per day. I'm confused because I get longer stares than my friend who is way more attractive than I.

I don't have much noticeable traits. Well I do have an extremely asymmetrical jawline. Also one side of my lip is upturned and my other eyebrow is higher, giving me subtle smirk look when my face is neutral. Nobody notices this unless I am completely still, like in pictures.

I'm paranoid I'm being judged by others. Being stared by a group of giggling or smiling women makes me think that they're probably talking about me. I usually ignore them, these women that like to gossip about others.

What bothered me is this beautiful girl staring at me weirdly. I could not tell if she was disgusted by my looks or if she was smiling at me awkwardly. I'm sure I'm not that ugly lol.

I just wanna know if people do stare at unattractive people. We all have our prejudices which we keep to ourselves. I'm sure if you were to see something extraordinary, you would stare at it right?


----------



## rayeo (Jul 13, 2013)

If they're giggling, you could be handsome. If they're snickering at you like it's something hilarious then probably. Sometimes you may think they're looking at you but they're just thinking in their heads while looking in your direction.

When people laugh at me or talk about me, I leave. Who are they anyway. They're basically no one to be honest.

Sometimes I do get depressed about it, I won't lie. But what does help me is looking at them and finding their flaw too. then i laugh back in my head because when someone is mean to ANYONE, they become really unattractive to me. and then i don't mind it because, well..if you think i'm ugly, i think you're ugly then two ugly people can play this game: you're just as ugly as i am!

but the other person doesn't realize they're ugly lol so you're like 1 point ahead of them. IN THEIR FACE


----------



## lostfromreality731 (Jan 3, 2013)

potatobeater said:


> I'm not saying every woman stares at me, maybe like 6 or more people per day. I'm confused because I get longer stares than my friend who is way more attractive than I.
> 
> I'm paranoid I'm being judged by others. Being stared by a group of giggling or smiling women makes me think that they're probably talking about me. I usually ignore them, these women that like to gossip about others.


That would really annoy me. I would probably just ignore but be tempted to flip them the bird.

You need to just completely ignore them, dont even look at them because then they will know you have noticed them giggling like a bunch of braindead hyenas. Listen to music and just focus straight ahead, dont look people in the eye unless you have to, if they have a problem then its their problem.


----------



## f0rty (Aug 9, 2013)

I think the reason they look at you like that is you look attractive or different from others ( in a good sense ) . Looks like they are noticing you which mostly happens if you find someone attractive .


----------



## lostfromreality731 (Jan 3, 2013)

Pratish said:


> I think the reason they look at you like that is you look attractive or different from others ( in a good sense ) . Looks like they are noticing you which mostly happens if you find someone attractive .


Either way its still ignorant and annoying, they must know it can make people feel uncomfortable if its someone trying to mind his own business. Little stupid kids giggle and stare at people, not grown adults


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

Its because you are either very attractive to them or something is seriously wrong with your body.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

I've caught women glancing at me or they have made eye contact with me for longer than normally expected but I've never really caught them starring (at least not consistently enough to make me question it)... It could be because u are attractive.... I don't think it would be because u were ugly...I mean think about it, have u ever starred at an unattractive woman just to chuckle ay her... I haven't and it just seems like a pointless thing to do, so why would they do it?...

Are u well built? Do u wear nice clothes? If so, those could be reasons they are starring


----------



## Bur (May 3, 2013)

If you're attractive in an interesting way people will end up studying your face more. People that just look conventionally attractive with no quirks kind of just "blend in". Maybe there's just something smexy about you ladies can't quite put their finger on, so they watch you curiously.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I get stared at often...not gonna lie, I usually assume it's because I'm fine :lol It's possible they stare because you are staring and them staring at you 

Maybe you have a nice walk. Ladies love a nice walk..it's 60% of attractiveness from medium distance in public meeting areas. Trust me, I'm a wizard.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

primalrose said:


> Well, I can't speak for all females but I know if I see a cute guy sometimes stare a little too long and I get a little scared if he catches me lol.


^



Bur said:


> If you're attractive in an interesting way people will end up studying your face more. People that just look conventionally attractive with no quirks kind of just "blend in". Maybe there's just something smexy about you ladies can't quite put their finger on, so they watch you curiously.


^

None of us can really say without seeing a picture, but probably they find you attractive.


----------



## namebn (Mar 12, 2013)

they want the D and can sense yours is bigger then your friends.


----------



## Nads (Jan 2, 2013)

Maybe you have a boner. Might want to check your pants.


----------



## potatobeater (Aug 9, 2013)

I'll answer my own question:

"Do people stare at ugly people?"

I'm gonna be honest, when I see something unusual I stare at it. Be it an extremely gorgeous woman or a very ugly man/woman, I will stare at it. The difference is if I were to stare, I wouldn't be giggling or smiling all over the place while looking at an unattractive person. I stare at them without emotions and not long enough to get caught.

I'm just an average looking person, not very attractive and maybe slightly ugly. My flaws are barely noticeable since my head is constantly moving. I'm uglier in pictures, only because the stillness of the photo amplifies my flaws.

Most of the time I get stared at is when I am completely still in public, things like eating, reading or while standing idle. I barely get stared at when I'm moving. I assume that whenever I am still, people are judging me since it is the best opportunity to see my flaws and they think I am off guard.

My peripheral vision is very good, I can easily see them staring at me. I just look them dead in the eye and force them to break eye contact. It doesn't bother me much, but on certain days it's annoying and makes me maaaaaaaaaad.


----------



## bruised (Feb 10, 2013)

I would have to see your picture. It just depends how you look. Do you worry about people looking at you? That kind of thinking attracts people to look at you, and you look at people yourself to check if they're looking at you and mistakenly think they're the one's staring at you when the only reason they're looking at you is because you've looked at them.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Do men stare at you as well? If not, I'm inclined to think women stare at you because they liked something in you or found something intriguing and not necessarily in a bad way. I personally wouldn't, but if you feel confortable with it just post your picture here for a few hours and let some of the women here tell you what they think. Hopefully they'll be sincere.

chaos_preacher, your replies here made me laugh.  In a good way of course.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Yes _looking_ is normal, _staring_ I agree that it's disconcerting.

I've only been stared at once in my life and that turned into a 10 seconds intense stare with the person. I just didn't want to be the one to stop and managed to do it. It helped that it was a beautiful girl...


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

potatobeater said:


> I don't have much noticeable traits. Well I do have *an extremely asymmetrical jawline*. Also one side of my lip is upturned and my other eyebrow is higher, giving me subtle smirk look when my face is neutral. Nobody notices this unless I am completely still, like in pictures.


Did you post on this forum before under a different username? There was a guy who clearly had BDD who would keep posting pics asking if he's ugly or not.

If that's not you then your post sounds a lot like someone with BDD. Women do not stare at ugly men. They avert their eyes to avoid making eye contact. Most men wish they were blessed with your looks.

But when you look at yourself in the mirror all you see is the tiny imperceptible imperfections that no one else notices.

Weather you're gorgeous or ugly worrying about what other people think, especially obsessing about it, is a thought habit that you have to break. If you have really tried very hard to break this habit and failed then seek professional help.


----------



## potatobeater (Aug 9, 2013)

AngelClare said:


> Did you post on this forum before under a different username? There was a guy who clearly had BDD who would keep posting pics asking if he's ugly or not.


No, otherwise a moderator might have banned me if he saw the same IP Address.

I'm not really concerned with my looks since it's unnoticeable unless you were to observe my face closely. I'm just the average person in society.

It's just uncomfortable walking around in public and you get long stares like you're a serial killer.

I know I won't really get any answers here online. On sunday, I'll approach the next per who stares at me and ask her why. It's the only way I'll cure my paranoia. It'll probably be embarrassing, but at least if things go wrong we'd still be total strangers afterwards.


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

I agree with the post above. You're already gaming out what people think of you ahead of time without being rational first. You'll easily drive yourself nuts if you keep this up and might need professional help. I'd just let it go positive or negative-- you're wasting energy.


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

I noticed I got a lot of stares from girls when I went to the mall last weekend. Was the first time in months I had gone to a mall. When I came home, I realized my collar was tucked under my shirt, but at least it wasn't popped.

I suppose you can call me a trend setter in the making.


----------



## Mysterious Dr D (Aug 8, 2013)

This puzzled me for many years. I get this ALL the time. At first I was concerned it was because I was ugly but I know I'm not. Girls simply don't pay ugly men attention at all, unless they're absolutely hideous (which I'm almost certain you're not). I believe by staring they are trying to assess whether you are dominant or submissive as a male.

Try this little experiment next time you are out in public. Make eye contact with every girl that walks past you. If they meet your eye and begin to stare at you, stare them out, don't look away. Judge their reaction from this. If they look away nervously you have successfully asserted your dominance over them. This is a sure sign that you are a dominant male (a.k.a. a potential partner/mate). If _you_ look away, they assume you are submissive, shy, not up to scratch. It's very animalistic, and almost a game or test a lot of girls like to play.


----------



## anon00 (May 26, 2013)

potatobeater said:


> I get stared at a lot by men and women, mostly women though. It's very uncomfortable.
> 
> In public, I would catch women staring for like more than 5 seconds. Sometimes it would be a group of women smiling and giggling among themselves while staring at me. Most of the time it would be just a lone woman staring at me. I just brush it off and think that maybe it was a blank stare and they were out of their minds and just happens to be coincidentally looking at me.
> 
> ...


Yes yes... mine is IDENTICAL to yours. But my face is ~80% symmetrical. From technical analysis, I think I have a overly masculine face.

At times the staring from girls is so intense I get harassed. And if she's real close, I can see what she's looking at via my peripheral vision. They kind of 'analyze' the face; they look at the forehead, eye brows, eyes, eyelashes, nose, cheeks, lips, chin etc... etc... etc... as if they're scanning and memorizing it. And they do it for LONG LONG time.

They wont finish till an hour or 2, until they've learnt how to make a sculpture off it or I'm horribly pissed and change seats.

In the mean time I don't get a SINGLE girl -- they all appear scared of me (they run off, don't wanna talk, switch off phones, don't receive phone calls, make me go away or themselves run away, avoid me at all costs etc...) and treat me with a lot of respect.

Guys things I'm like....... HOT and assume I must be getting a lot of action. I very well know that's not the case.


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

Mysterious Dr D said:


> This puzzled me for many years. I get this ALL the time. At first I was concerned it was because I was ugly but I know I'm not. Girls simply don't pay ugly men attention at all, unless they're absolutely hideous (which I'm almost certain you're not). I believe by staring they are trying to assess whether you are dominant or submissive as a male.
> 
> Try this little experiment next time you are out in public. Make eye contact with every girl that walks past you. If they meet your eye and begin to stare at you, stare them out, don't look away. Judge their reaction from this. If they look away nervously you have successfully asserted your dominance over them. This is a sure sign that you are a dominant male (a.k.a. a potential partner/mate). If _you_ look away, they assume you are submissive, shy, not up to scratch. It's very animalistic, and almost a game or test a lot of girls like to play.


Good post, bro. Might try this one for fun.


----------



## ghost dog (Sep 8, 2013)

The Coolest said:


> I get stared at often...not gonna lie, I usually assume it's because I'm fine :lol It's possible they stare because you are staring and them staring at you
> 
> Maybe you have a nice walk. Ladies love a nice walk..it's 60% of attractiveness from medium distance in public meeting areas. Trust me, I'm a wizard.


That's reassuring considering I have an awful walk.


----------



## Susan91 (Oct 31, 2013)

I would stare at someone for Ionger time if I found them different whether postive or negative...whatever way it is!


----------



## legday (Nov 3, 2013)

i know if someone i see is exceptionally ugly i will look at them just cus its weird to see someone so ugly

but that doesnt mean you're ugly

also sometimes ppl think others are looking at them when they aren't, cus when you look a someone with a weird look they will usually always look back at you, causing an illusion


----------



## XairoN (Jul 5, 2013)

And how often do you stare at something you find ugly ?, most people will look away and dont spend time looking at something they dont like. If someone stares at you then you are either attractive or doing something special that draws their attention. How often do you stare at ugly people?


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

I got looked at last night at a restaurant by a girl a few times, she kept looking, and then looking away. Not sure what that was about, but I just played it off.


----------



## typicalanimal (Oct 15, 2013)

This is all nonsense. People look at others sometimes. It just happens, nobody knows why. I suggest you address the important things in your life. Now I know some of you are qualifying this by saying "it's not looking, it's staring".... but when does looking turn into staring? It's all just looking. Nobody will ever stare at a random person in public, ever.


----------



## PersonPersoning (Oct 5, 2013)

It could be a number of things. Firstly theres a field of vision around you where if someone is looking it is perceived by you that they are staring at you. For example someone could be looking at a car a foot to your left and 20 feet behind you. Theres even a name for this phenomenon, its bugging me that i cant remember it. 

It could be as you mentioned, someone simply thinking. In which case anything can be an object to be stared at.

It could be that someone finds you attractive. Woman intentionally allow men to catch them looking to inform them of their interest. And so they will hold their gaze until you look back. Thats one way of flirting. After all if the woman doesnt let the man know shes looking then how will he know shes interested?

It could mean that you look like someone they know and so they are studying you.

In general i dont think people stare at ugly people unless theyre so ugly that its intruiging like if someones face is disfigured.
I have no interest in staring at woman i dont find attractive. Generally people scan members of the opposite sex and if they dont find them attractive they will look away after a second to the next person.

Staring could mean that they find you attractive but they look away because they are insecure, or as a method of flirting.

Depending on the situation it could be that they are just interested in, or are waiting for you to acknowledge them.

Also i think if you are not showing emotions that people may stare at you until you show some form of expressing what kind of mood youre in so they can judge you as a friend or foe subconsciously. People judge frowning as an enemy, and smiling as a friend. So if you have a neutral face they may be trying to figure you out still. Nothing related to judging attractiveness. 

Also remember confirmation bias. You only notice the times people are staring at you and not the overwhelming majority of people who do not stare. Do all the people who are not staring at you therefore find you attractive? No. Then therefore we can not conclude that staring equates to non attractiveness.

Theres probably a bunch more explanations.


----------



## PersonPersoning (Oct 5, 2013)

jesse93 said:


> I got looked at last night at a restaurant by a girl a few times, she kept looking, and then looking away. Not sure what that was about, but I just played it off.


Thats like the number one classic sign of flirting lol
The thing about social anxiety is that we automatically assume the negative of every situation. Even if someone compliments us directly. We sill say "oh well theyre just saying that because they pity me and trying to make me feel better." It can be so bad that we are essentially delusional.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

typicalanimal said:


> This is all nonsense. People look at others sometimes. It just happens, nobody knows why. I suggest you address the important things in your life. Now I know some of you are qualifying this by saying "it's not looking, it's staring".... but when does looking turn into staring? It's all just looking. *Nobody will ever stare at a random person in public, ever*.


I can't tell if you're joking, or if you're actually serious and believe that.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

PersonPersoning said:


> Thats like the number one classic sign of flirting lol
> The thing about social anxiety is that we automatically assume the negative of every situation. Even if someone compliments us directly. We sill say "oh well theyre just saying that because they pity me and trying to make me feel better." It can be so bad that we are essentially delusional.


yea but to me this girl was too beautiful for it to be considered flirting in my eyes, it did seem like she was trying to get me to say something at one point.. but it seemed to good to be true, like this girl was one of those girls who could probably have any guy they wanted, and i'm a little overweight and wasn't even dressed nice, so i don't see how that could be possible. Maybe she was trying to catch my attention though, i dunno. You are very correct about the negative thing, I always think the negative and never the positive. It just didn't seem possible a beautiful girl like that could have interest in me whatsoever :roll


----------



## Trident44 (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd have to see your picture, too. But it's most likely because you're staring at them, too. Otherwise, how would you know that they're staring at you?


----------



## PersonPersoning (Oct 5, 2013)

Trident44 said:


> I'd have to see your picture, too. But it's most likely because you're staring at them, too. Otherwise, how would you know that they're staring at you?


What about those times when you see someone staring out of the corner of your eye?


----------



## AnonSA (Nov 3, 2013)

Sounds like you're being paranoid to me.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I only keep looking at a guy if I find him attractive. If not, then I don't really look at all beyond first glance. I never really see "ugly" guys, most guys just blend in to everyone else as average. If someone has some sort of physical abnormality to their face that makes them look "ugly", I still don't stare at them, that would be rude.


----------



## anon00 (May 26, 2013)

Mysterious Dr D said:


> This puzzled me for many years. I get this ALL the time. At first I was concerned it was because I was ugly but I know I'm not. Girls simply don't pay ugly men attention at all, unless they're absolutely hideous (which I'm almost certain you're not). I believe by staring they are trying to assess whether you are dominant or submissive as a male.
> 
> Try this little experiment next time you are out in public. Make eye contact with every girl that walks past you. If they meet your eye and begin to stare at you, stare them out, don't look away. Judge their reaction from this. If they look away nervously you have successfully asserted your dominance over them. This is a sure sign that you are a dominant male (a.k.a. a potential partner/mate). If _you_ look away, they assume you are submissive, shy, not up to scratch. It's very animalistic, and almost a game or test a lot of girls like to play.


This's NOT true. If this was so, it would've been proved by research, it's a pretty explicit behaviour.


----------



## anon00 (May 26, 2013)

Trident44 said:


> I'd have to see your picture, too. But it's most likely because you're staring at them, too. Otherwise, how would you know that they're staring at you?


You catch them staring. I usually give eye contact for less than a second then ignore cause I got a habit of this.

This's happening since I hit puberty (when I was 12 or 13).


----------



## angelique (Mar 26, 2012)

I've been through the exact same problem as you. I've had days where I'm confident in the way I look and when people stare I assume it's because they find me attractive. I've also had days where I just do not feel good about myself, and if I catch people staring, I'll assume it's because there's something wrong with my face or I look scary or something like that. From an outside perspective, I know that sounds crazy, but that doesn't stop me from thinking it haha. 

To answer your question, most women don't stare at ugly men. If I see someone ugly or average, I just look away right away without even thinking anything of them. It's not like I consciously tell myself to look away, I guess it's just that there's no reason to stare. Then again, I usually try to look away from guys I find attractive also since I don't want them to catch me staring. There's only been a few times where I've actually kept on staring at a guy, and that's when he's exceptionally attractive.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

People only have two reasons to stare at you. Either you are very attractive (then they look at you and look away quickly), or you are very hideous (in which case, they will stare at you and be fascinated by you.)

It's most likely the former, because most people fall into the average category, where you're not gorgeous, but you're not hideous, either. If you don't have a third eye or a second nose, most people aren't that fussed, to be honest.


----------



## TeenAngst (Jul 14, 2013)

As a woman, I sometimes stare at people.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't typically stare at anyone but if I do, it's because they're either downright hot, incredibly mutated with abnormal features, or they're pretty good looking and I'm trying to decide if I actually find them attractive or not.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

I kid I Kid


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I probably don't count cause y'know awkwardness and stuff
If a guy I don't know is unattractive and around me I probably won't stare at him. If a guy is attractive I might glimpse. If I think a guy was gifted with good looks I might stare longer. If the guy reminds me of someone I know I probably would stare longer as well despite attractiveness/unattractiveness.


----------



## Adinaaa04 (Feb 17, 2014)

I don't stare at ugly people~So yeah~ it's probably because you're good looking! But just like someone here said~ if u wanna make sure they stare at u and don't daydream or look past u~ just stare at them back~ if they react to that,it means that u caught them,if there is no reaction then they were not starring at you~But pay attention~ some people like to pretend to look past certain people and keep a blank face if they are caught,even if in reality they were checking him/her out (i know that because i'm good at it) ~ so the only way u can know for sure~ is if u find them glancing at u,more than once ^^


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

personally i don't stare at people i don't find attractive? like i just pass a glance and then look away


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

No. They ignore you and will not even give you the time of day or even glance at you. I know from years of experience.


----------

